# Shop Display Cabinet Conversion



## mad_at_arms (Jul 22, 2011)

I picked up two of these on ebay a week ago. Cost me $92 all up. 
Dimensions are 750W x 1000H x 600D. The glass section is 550H(currently), 4mm side glass and 5mm glass for the top. On castors, lockable full height sliding doors at the back and has a T5 fluoro mounted under the front lip so that light is shining into the back of the cabinet instead of your eyes. 















I've already stripped one down to clean it and have found the braces that the wood panels and glass lock into can be placed at any height desired. So I'm thinking a 3/4 glass front or even full one piece glass is do-able as the outer frame is very sturdy even without all the panels and braces.

I'm replacing the flouro, a 24" would fit but will protrude out into view. *Do UVB tubes come in T5 or T4 sizes??* I can only find skin treatment ones online, I like how they had the guts of the light mounted underneath reducing the space the tube took up, I am looking to replicate this or maybe a corner tube. I'm going to check out some lighting places this weekend.

I would like to hinge the top glass or maybe get it cut and have half of it hinge open.

Having got any residents in mind at the moment open to suggestions. 
Anyone done a conversion similar to one of these?
Any tips and advice would be well received
Will keep you updated on my progress


----------



## JungleGuy (Jul 22, 2011)

UVB tubes do come in T5 sizes and i have them in 2 of my enclosures, i found them on ebay tho that is the only place i have seen them. just look around and see what you can find i think ebay is your best option tho.
Cheers Tim


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks mate.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jul 23, 2011)

I hate you, I was after them, lol


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jul 23, 2011)

haha^^ Sorry
Keep your eye out. They had another 5 or 6 of them when I went to pick up on Tuesday.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jul 23, 2011)

mad4400 said:


> haha^^ Sorry
> Keep your eye out. They had another 5 or 6 of them when I went to pick up on Tuesday.


Really,m cool. I thought they were great.

Can you PM the sellers name as I took it of my watch list.


----------

